# opportunities for pharmacovigilance in Australia



## gaya_231991 (Oct 23, 2014)

Hi I'm very much interested to migrate to Australia. I'm doing my masters in clinical research and drug safety in India. I would like to know whether I could apply after finishing my masters degree for a work permit or pr? It will be a great help if someone could help me


----------



## ShellyKan (Nov 30, 2014)

Hi Gaya,
I am also planning to migrate to Australia, sometime around late next year. I am a clinical research professional too. Based on my research with regard to jobs and visas in Australia. It is good for you to have at least 1 year of experience. OR. You can try your luck and see if you can get someone to sponsor a temporary work permit that is usually issued for 1 to 4 years. I hope this helps.


----------



## gaya_231991 (Oct 23, 2014)

Hi Shellykan,

Thank you so much for the reply. I know it's too late to reply u bck. Was stuck with project work. I would like to know the opportunities there for clinical research.., and r u from India? If so I would like to know which field will be good to work on.. Pharmacovigilance, data management , regulatory affairs or medical writing? I'm planning to do a certificate course in SAS. Do u think that would be useful? 

Thanks, 
Gaya


----------



## Doctor_Aussie (Jul 16, 2015)

gaya_231991 said:


> Hi Shellykan,
> 
> Thank you so much for the reply. I know it's too late to reply u bck. Was stuck with project work. I would like to know the opportunities there for clinical research.., and r u from India? If so I would like to know which field will be good to work on.. Pharmacovigilance, data management , regulatory affairs or medical writing? I'm planning to do a certificate course in SAS. Do u think that would be useful?
> 
> ...


Hi,

I am also having the same query.
We are expecting PR by end of August. My husband is primary applicant.

I want to do some certificate course like clinical research, pharmacy vigilance but not sure about its future in Australia.

Could someone please guide ...

Thanks in advance.


----------



## redington (Jun 8, 2015)

My wife is a surgeon in india

We have already got the PR and I have done a lot of research for medical professionals migrating to Australia

To answer your question don't do any course here in india. Do the course only in Australia after you get the PR since for the medical field only their education and degrees are recognised in their country. Your Indian degree will have no recognition there unless it's DNB or MS that too will be partially comparable at the most! It's a very long route.


----------



## rajnani111 (Mar 22, 2018)

Doctor_Aussie said:


> Hi,
> 
> I am also having the same query.
> We are expecting PR by end of August. My husband is primary applicant.
> ...


Any update on this request ???


----------



## rajnani111 (Mar 22, 2018)

opportunities for pharmacovigilance or Drug safety in Australia ??

Which occupation to use under IFSOL or STNOL for skill assessment and how are the opportunities compared to Canada ?

thank you in Advance.


----------

